# Форум на русском языке  > VirusDetector - Бесплатный онлайн-сервис проверки компьютера  > Статистика VirusDetector  >  Отчет CyberHelper - статистика сервиса VirusDetector за период 15.12.2019 - 22.12.2019

## CyberHelper

Статистика:
 Получено карантинов: *10*, суммарный объем: *336* мб Извлечено файлов: *210*, суммарный объем: *677* мб Признаны легитимными: *68* Признаны опасными или потенциально-опасными: *1*, в частности:
 c:\windows\debug\winlogonr.exe - HEUR:Trojan.Win32.Miner.vho, карантин 16E128E2B62428CCEA9578C96467BC68 Новые разновидности вредоносных программ, обнаруженные CyberHelper: *1*, в частности: Ожидают классификации: *141*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

